# dogs microchip "chips" a tooth



## paşa's mummy

a local chinese has been closed from further business after a lady was enjoying her meal when she bit into something which got stuck in her tooth causing extreme pain, she went to an emergency dentist and the object was a dogs microchip!!!! the restraunt its self are not at fault as they buy their meat from a supplier in london. 

i felt sick when i heard about this.


----------



## manic rose

Hi, was this story about a Chinese in Boston, Lincolnshire? A story exactly like that has been doing the rounds in that area. turns out wasnt the Chinese at all but a new butchers shop next door. No one ate the meat, environmental health had found a dead dog in the freezer. The owner claims it was being kept in there til they could bury/cremate it.


----------



## Guest

I felt sick reading that.


----------



## 912142

It's a well known fact that Chinese enjoy eating dog. You just have to read the recent reports in the papers.

I myself was approached by a chinese man in Edinburgh asking if he could buy my 4by4. I was horrified when I realised he was talking about my great dane!

Also when I first moved to Edinburgh there was a case of a chinese restaurant being closed down by EH because the freezer was stocked with carcases of dogs and cats!!

Could it be possible that the butcher was supplying such meat?


----------



## Amethyst

I doubt this is true? But who knows ...


----------



## 912142

manic rose said:


> Hi, was this story about a Chinese in Boston, Lincolnshire? A story exactly like that has been doing the rounds in that area. turns out wasnt the Chinese at all but a new butchers shop next door. No one ate the meat, environmental health had found a dead dog in the freezer. The owner claims it was being kept in there til they could bury/cremate it.


Uugh - presumably he didn't have a freezer at home that he could have used? Just the one he uses for the public!! Do I believe that? I think not. These people must think that Environmental Health are buttoned up the back!! :nono:


----------



## Guest

It were a man actually! and the restruant were closed down a fair few week back! They did trace the chip! to a local dog that had gone missing about a week previous!


and NO! it were NOT boston in lincolnshire!
Someone on here know a fair bit about this! so will leave it to them to relay the gory details!


----------



## Guest

912142 said:


> It's a well known fact that Chinese enjoy eating dog. You just have to read the recent reports in the papers.
> 
> I myself was approached by a chinese man in Edinburgh asking if he could buy my 4by4. I was horrified when I realised he was talking about my great dane!
> 
> Also when I first moved to Edinburgh there was a case of a chinese restaurant being closed down by EH because the freezer was stocked with carcases of dogs and cats!!
> 
> Could it be possible that the butcher was supplying such meat?


the dogs that they eat in china are bred for their meat (not pets) Dog meat is very tough! then beat them to death to tenderize the meat!


----------



## 912142

DoubleTrouble said:


> the dogs that they eat in china are bred for their meat (not pets) Dog meat is very tough! then beat them to death to tenderize the meat!


Horrific!! Yes I have watched several programmes about it.


----------



## swarthy

Amethyst said:


> I doubt this is true? But who knows ...


Well - it's doing the rounds about chinese restaurants in pretty much every part of the country (including Wales).

The amount of times in my life I've heard related stories about chinese restaurants - and to date not a single one has ever been proven


----------



## thedogsmother

My friend as a child was chinese and her family ran a take away, she once went to buy a puppy as a family pet and they refused to sell him to them as they would probably eat it, the whole family were deeply upset and embarrased, I went back later (a lone 14 year old girl) and they sold him to me, they kept that dog as a valued family member till he died 16 years later and he couldnt have hoped for a better home. Not everyone is typical of the way the press portray their race to be.


----------



## manic rose

thedogsmother said:


> Not everyone is typical of the way the press portray their race to be.


well put. think this story is becoming a bit of an urban legand


----------



## paşa's mummy

manic rose said:


> Hi, was this story about a Chinese in Boston, Lincolnshire? A story exactly like that has been doing the rounds in that area. turns out wasnt the Chinese at all but a new butchers shop next door. No one ate the meat, environmental health had found a dead dog in the freezer. The owner claims it was being kept in there til they could bury/cremate it.


no not in bolton it was in castleford west yorkshire.



DoubleTrouble said:


> It were a man actually! and the restruant were closed down a fair few week back! They did trace the chip! to a local dog that had gone missing about a week previous!
> 
> and NO! it were NOT boston in lincolnshire!
> Someone on here know a fair bit about this! so will leave it to them to relay the gory details!


i was told it was a woman at the one in castleford. she is a friend of a friend of a friend:. she is gutted, *the chinese restraunt had absolutely nothing to do with it and have been cleared of all claims*. it was the meat supplier from london who are at fault. the restraunt is open as usual no and are using a different supplier i imagine.

it shocked me when i heard. there are two restrauants within a few hundred yard of one an other who use the same supplier


----------



## Zaros

swarthy said:


> Well - it's doing the rounds about chinese restaurants in pretty much every part of the country (including Wales).
> 
> The amount of times in my life I've heard related stories about chinese restaurants - and to date not a single one has ever been proven


Hysteria spreads like wildfire. Strangely enough the same rumour is being passed around here too.


----------



## DougGeneration

Ugh.. I don't want to get to a point where I have to ask where the restaurant gets their meat, but with this, I do think it's a necessary precaution.

Better be safe than chipping a tooth I guess?


----------



## Doolally

DoubleTrouble said:


> the dogs that they eat in china are bred for their meat (not pets) Dog meat is very tough! then beat them to death to tenderize the meat!


Afraid not....Animal's Asia are doing a campaign this year regarding the meat market...the meat traders go round and round up dogs and cats off the street, I went to a presentation by Animal's Asia and you can see some of the dogs and cats in the cages have collars on  and are clearly loved pets


----------



## claire & the gang

I think this is similar to the boy who cried wolf. This is indeed many times an urban legend that i`v heard from childhood in many places. Sadly in some cases i believe it really does occur as i know a few years back for having both daed cat & rat carcasses in the freezer, they were closed down for hygiene reasons too, they couldn`t prove the animal meat had been in the food but it begs the question why in the freezer.


----------



## DougGeneration

True or not, this isn't something that should be overlooked since it will affect our health, or those who eats alot at restaurants for that matter.


----------



## dog_kennels

Some people eat dogs. and that is really disgusting.. I hate people like them.
Dogs should be loved and cared. they are human's bestfriends!


----------



## manic rose

paşa's mummy;2426760 said:


> no not in bolton it was in castleford west yorkshire.


No, I said Boston, not Bolton :


----------



## DougGeneration

@ dog_kennels
I definitely agree! It's very common in some countries, because there's no law against it.

But the fact still remains, "Dogs are man's best friend!"


----------



## paşa's mummy

manic rose said:


> No, I said Boston, not Bolton :


sorry lol no it wasnt Boston


----------



## manic rose

paşa's mummy;2439949 said:


> sorry lol no it wasnt Boston


well I like originally said there was a story exactly like that doing the rounds in Boston which turned out not to be related to the Chinese place in question. sad to think that some rumour could damage a perfectly fine business


----------



## paşa's mummy

manic rose said:


> well I like originally said there was a story exactly like that doing the rounds in Boston which turned out not to be related to the Chinese place in question. sad to think that some rumour could damage a perfectly fine business


i know what you mean. luckily the restraunt doesnt seem to have suffered except the few days they were made to close while it was under investigation. they are back to normal now.. i just hope they catch whoever it is who is selling it to them in the first place.


----------

